

Apple Wants To Block You From Using Your iPhone Camera At Live Events/Concerts - gmatty
http://www.redmondpie.com/apple-wants-to-block-you-from-using-your-iphone-camera-at-live-eventsconcerts/

======
rimantas
> A new Apple patent will put an end to recording events

Patent does not put an end to anything. First it must be implemented, second,
even if implemented this will only work at these events where technology is
actually put to use.

And patenting something does not imply company really _wants_ to do that. I
guess some stuff got patented exactly just to stop others from doing
something.

------
akronim
Bit of a difference between patenting something and it actually turning up in
iOS as a "feature"

------
ggchappell
Consider another use for this idea: it would allow governments to prevent all
those photos/videos of rights violations that we've been seeing a lot of
lately.

~~~
bobbles
How about another?

It would mean I can stand behind people at a concert or other live event and
actually be able to see the act rather than 3000 phone screens lighting up the
arena

~~~
redtwo
Nope, not everyone has got an iPhone. Androids will blow your arena.

------
antihero
> something that could cost more than just letting people record the event
> itself and sharing it on their websites.

What, $1+ ? Honestly the only people that lose out from you taking a shitty
mobile recording of a concert are those who are standing behind you.

But yeah, DRM on your camera? Awful precedent and a great reason to
root/jailbreak if ever there was one.

~~~
X-Istence
Why root and jailbreak? The whole premise is based upon IR light being
received and interpreted by the phone. IR filters are easy to come by, get an
IR filter, stuck it to your phone, problem solved.

~~~
antihero
True, true!

------
orionlogic
Some weeks ago world's famous best living drummer Jack Jack Dejohnette gave a
performance in my city which i also attended. Somewhere along the second song,
he suddenly stopped and wanted from audience to stop recording/filming by
saying: " Please respect the artist and their work".

There are some use cases for this, but like in every new feature of technology
its open to misuse. My vote is against adding that kind of feature because
artists already earning most of their money from concert attendees not losing
from non-attendees.

Or may be Apple made an app store type control system for Event/concert
organizers. For example an organizer can apply for a specific venue/time/place
for switching off all ios devices (via icloud) and Apple do the job for them.

~~~
redtwo
Nope, this way, your photo app would be dependent on the internet, wich is a
really stupid idea Apple would never do. In other words, what if I switched
off the internet from my iPhone before the organizer applies for the "event
store", do you think my photo app will tell me : "Oops no internet connection,
you can't take photos, we don't know if this place has applied or not for the
block"

------
andrewreds
How long after release do you think it will take for IR filters for the IPhone
will be on sale by 3rd parties?

~~~
Flenser
Or IR dongles that can be programmed to add spam messages to photos.

------
gaius
As a regular concertgoer, I support this 100%. I went to see the show, not the
back of 100 phones held aloft.

~~~
buro9
So what you actually want is a way for a camera on a phone to be fired without
lighting up the screen.

~~~
gaius
And also, without people holding it up in front of me.

It's not just a problem with gigs. Here in London we have a thing called
Secret Cinema, who organize showings of classic films in unlikely locations.
It used to be cool. Nowadays it's full of people who are only there so they
can Tweet about being there, they aren't engaged in the experience at all, it
feels like being in a room full of zombies, and not in a good way. If people
have forgotten how to live in the moment, they need to be reminded.

~~~
redtwo
I understand you completely, but this is an apple patent, so it's likely that
this feature will only be available for iPhones. And again, who the f __k is
apple to tell me I can't take photos if I want to.

~~~
gaius
In this scenario Apple aren't telling you anything. The owner of the venue
and/or the performer are.

~~~
redtwo
It's the iPhone who is preventing you, because Apple made it possible, so
here's the scenario : "Organizer : Hey apple, block this guy from taking
videos of my event" Apple : Oh no problem, he'll just see dead fish instead
ROFL"

If the organizer does not want you to take videos, you should still be able
to, but if you do or don't, it should be your decision not apple's. So who is
telling you what to not film?

------
gte910h
Actually patent means _they control the right to do this_.

It doesn't mean they're implementing it. Hell, they could be _suing people who
try to do this_ and making it less likely to be used by others.

It could be just a random defensive patent.

------
allochthon
More worrisome, it could be used to block political speech and the recording
of embarrassing or retaliatory actions taken by regimes around the world. I
really hope Apple is merely filing a defensive patent here.

------
X-Istence
It won't be long before someone starts selling ghost armour with an IR filter
in it. Cover the entire phone and infrared is no longer an issue.

------
itg
Has anything of value been posted from this spam site with its troll
headlines?

------
redtwo
So now I'll use their API to create my infrared device, and block all of you
from taking photos of the eiffel tour.

------
drivebyacct2
No, no, no. I thought we'd killed this at reddit and assumed it wouldn't be
reposted here. It's just a patent. This happened last week or earlier and has
already been discussed here. :/

